# Hockey for the HAT TRICK!



## Hockeyplaya18 (Apr 16, 2013)

In 2 weeks I will be starting my 3rd run of gear, and I will be trying 2 new compounds this go around that I am very excited about, going to go just like this.

Wks- 1-12/14 Test Prop 500mg/wk
Wks- 1-10/12 Mast Prop 500mg/wk
Wks 1-4/5 Inj. Anadrol 50-100mg ED
Wks 10-12/14 Inj. Anavar 50-100mg ED

I love being a human PIN cushion, POWWWWWW.

I have my PCT on hand already, my usual Protocol, after Test prop ester clears start HCG blast 10-16 days of 1000iu EOD. Clomid 100 first day then 50/50/25/25...Nolva 40/40/20/20. I have Aromasin on hand that I will be dosing as needed. 

Anything else Im missing bro's?!?!?!? Im going to be running my own diet, around maintainance, I may bump up the cals or bump down depending on how things are going.

Pre cycle pics coming in the near future.


----------



## Hockeyplaya18 (Apr 16, 2013)




----------



## Hockeyplaya18 (Apr 16, 2013)

6'5 245, prolly 15-17% bf...Hope to get down to 13-14% bf after this cycle without losing much muscle, Ill post more pics once I take them.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 16, 2013)

You don't look as fat as the last time you posted pics. Nice job. You gotta start rowing like hell though. Your arms are out pacing your back!!!


----------



## JOMO (Apr 16, 2013)

KROC ROWS SUCKA!

Good shit Hockey!


----------



## Hockeyplaya18 (Apr 16, 2013)

Thanks POB, I cut  calories out and havent missed cardio in weeks, dont plan on ever missing it again. Ive been bud, trying super hard, I barely work my arms, and I have been doing the CASHOUT back routine, drop sets, and super setting with lighter weight, trying to burn the lats out before the arms get a lot of work.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 16, 2013)

Hockeyplaya18 said:


> Thanks POB, I cut  calories out and havent missed cardio in weeks, dont plan on ever missing it again. Ive been bud, trying super hard, I barely work my arms, and I have been doing the CASHOUT back routine, drop sets, and super setting with lighter weight, trying to burn the lats out before the arms get a lot of work.



Sounds like a mind muscle connection thing to me. When I am trying to destroy my back to build up some muscle, I'll use straps. Not cause my grip is weak, but so that I don't need to grip at all. Grabbing the bar tight is what activates the arms. Don't wrap your thumb around the bar. Let the strap do that part. And really squeeze the shoulder blades together and squeeeeeze the Lats hard.


----------



## Hockeyplaya18 (Apr 16, 2013)

I really appreciate it POB, today is back day, SO ITS ON LIKE DONKEY KONG!!!


----------



## LeanHerm (Apr 16, 2013)

Give Em hell brother hockey


----------



## Hockeyplaya18 (Apr 16, 2013)

Any suggestions on wrist wraps?? Ive never bought or used them in my life.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 16, 2013)

Whatever is cheap at the sporting goods store. 

Hit BB rows for 4 sets of 7 reps. 
Dumbbell rows 4 sets of 15, 10, 8, 5 reps
Wide grip pull ups for 4 sets to failure
Underhand lat pulldown for 4 sets of 10 reps
BB shrugs 4 x 8 with 10 second contraction
Straight arm pull downs 4 x 15

Between sets you should be stretching the Lats out.


----------



## Jada (Apr 16, 2013)

Lookin good hockey , nice cycle


----------



## Hero Swole (Apr 16, 2013)

big arms bro, im the opposite my back and chest outpace my arms a little bit .im using the gasp straps. a little expensive but thick and comfortable i love em. harbinger straps are fine too.


----------



## JOMO (Apr 16, 2013)

X2 on the cheapo's. there is an white pair that is like 6-10 bucks and they have outlasted any other pair I've owned. But im not into straps like you either, no homo.


----------



## gymrat827 (Apr 16, 2013)

Hockeyplaya18 said:


> Any suggestions on wrist wraps?? Ive never bought or used them in my life.



yes, get em asap....whatever.  brand or style doesnt matter.  Im using some that are 9 bux.


----------



## gfunky (Apr 16, 2013)

Damn son we are on 3rd cycle already!  Hope yours goes well!! I will be watching my brother!


----------



## metsfan4life (Apr 17, 2013)

kick as hockey. any straps will work pretty much. i have a couple of pairs that i paid 1$ for and theyve lasted a good 6months. from supplementwarehouse.com. i bought some protein and just threw in like 5 pairs of em. i may have some left over


----------

